# They're back -- Blackfin off Navarre = #1 for 2013



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dean and I hit the beach to recon the offshore reefing area abd figured we'd troll as well... lots of Bobo's and Spanish he ate a yozuri and damn near drug me to Fort Walton!

I got him in the end - full report tonight and my 2 or 3 missed tail grabs as I left my possibles crate with all that gear at home... :whistling:

Figure about 26-27#


Cheers!

Stressless





















http://youtu.be/7RDpzaD1bW8


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice one Bob. He looks like he could eat the one I caught down here, lol.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn! Stop tempting me to fish offshore, I'm trying to practice inshore!!

Nice fish though, congrats


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I was wondering when someone else would catch one. A friend of mine got a nice Dolphin on Tuesday and 2 Blackfin on Wednesday.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

well dang what a hoss!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

That is one fine Tuna! I was out to day but didn't see any tuna. All I managed to catch was a small king with its tail cut off.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats, hopefully they start showing up in decent numbers soon.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Awesome!!! Great catch


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome catch!!! We hit the beach yesterday morning and it looked a little rough so we passed.... Looks like it would've been a good day to try again today. Also looks like you were a ways out!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good fish man, I bet dinner was good tonight!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Bob, good looking Bft!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

One, you look like roger sterling from mad men. Two, awesome BFT!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Video uploaded...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome! congrats that's is a nice fish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photos and video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh man! That's definitely a bucket lister. They're just flat hard to come by when you don't live down there.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Now I know where to go get'em at now, thank you for the report :yes:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats. I need to get out there more often.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Bob!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Congrats! I'm definitely gunning for them this year.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Tail grab a tuna? LOL


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

One word..STYLE!!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fish. I hope they´re still around when I get back. Can´t wait to get back in the water.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ginzu said:


> Tail grab a tuna? LOL


Whats so bad about that? They are easier to tail grab then gaff. I tail grabbed all of the tuna I caught last year. Only fish I gaff are mahi and I hope I get a chance to gaff a legal ling. Kings and tuna are easy to tail grab because their tails are really stiff and easy to hold on to. NOT the case with mahi lol.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Dude, by the time you grabbed yours they were exhausted. Bob is over there trying to grab a green tuna. Good luck with that.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

WEll we were heading out to check some bottom spots Whackem found on his side scan prepping for the Navarre Offshore Reef project I'm doing - so I wasn't in full fishing mode.. Forgot my crate with all the strap-on stuff, gaff, stringer, pliers, lipgrip etc.. etc... so I was forced to tailgrab - JD, I thought about what I'd do if I caught a Mahi... didn't look good.

As it was I knew he was almost gone as I had older used hooks on the yozuri... Heres the pic with the two hooks he broke off and "stretched" back treble hooks ... got him just moments before he swam to freedom.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

That's an interesting color


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude that fish was meant for you! I cant believe those hooks looked like that!

I need to get in touch with Wackem, weve been talking about it for awhile, I need new bottom too!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

One spot =$99 he's got a list up on reefs and wrecks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I need the Stressless deal. lol


----------

